# Muskingum River?



## fishfrye

hey guys, im new to the site and this is my first thread. i was wondering if anyone has fished the muskingum? if so, how did you do. I am going down weekend, and was wondering if the river was up and if the were biting!! :F


----------



## Joey209

The river is down to the normal(actually kinda low) level.They are biting.
Where are you fishing at?


----------



## ducky152000

only fished it once and that was last year right buy a lowhead dam, my buddy could get in there because he works on the railroad. We had a good time caught some nice channels 7-10 pounds and one flat that was 21 pounds. It was all good except all of the gar. We lost alot of creek chubs and gills from em. That was in july. dont know how there hiting now.


----------



## fishfrye

joey209, not really sure!haha!! im going down with a buddy of mine, he has a uncle with some property on the river in the McConnlesville area. he said that there is ramp around there that we can put in at. i will try to find out where tonight. you guys just use shad or gold fish or chubs? if shad, do you guy use cast nets? or buy them? we usually use cast nets up at hoover and alum creek. i think we are going to be down there saturday. we are both trying to get our fist FLATTYS!!! we have cuaght a ton of channels but never got any flatheads. any tips would be appreciated!!! thanks guys!!


----------



## Joey209

I use mostly bluegill and bullheads


----------



## Hummel

i need to find a spot on the muskingum myself. i need a spot for flatheads.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Live Bait, Live Bait, Live Bait...And done be discouraged if you dont catch a flathead out of the river right now...They are few and far between for some reason...


----------



## fishfrye

well guys thanks for the advice. my computer has been screwed lately, thats why i havent posted my results. well it turned out to be the best fishing trip i can remember!! i cuaght my first ever flathead!!! not only that but it was 41lbs!!!! couldnt believe it!! then my buddie cought a flatty that was 36# about 30 minutes later!!!. over all between 3 of us we cuaght 8 flatties with a smallest of about 3 lbs, 3 about 5lbs, 1 8lbs, 1 about 16# and then the two beasts!!! i am going to try and post some pics in the nest day or two. once again thanks guys for the advice and good luck!!!!


----------



## fishfrye

well guys thanks for the advice. my computer has been screwed lately, thats why i havent posted my results. well it turned out to be the best fishing trip i can remember!! i cuaght my first ever flathead!!! not only that but it was 41lbs!!!! couldnt believe it!! then my buddie cought a flatty that was 36# about 30 minutes later!!!. over all between 3 of us we cuaght 8 flatties with a smallest of about 3 lbs, 3 about 5lbs, 1 8lbs, 1 about 16# and then the two beasts!!! i am going to try and post some pics in the nest day or two. once again thanks guys for the advice and good luck!!!!


----------

